# 2013 Largest Tomato Contest! With a Prize



## Rubberback

The contest starts now till July 31st. Chuck will explain the prize. 
Requirements must be homegrown & a 2 cooler. Also, need a picture with a scale showing the weight.
I'd love to weigh in a 2lb mater but as of now I'm not looking that great. I'll be pumping the fertilizer that's for sure. Along the way please feel free to post your mater plants & show us your plan to win this contest. The prize will be sweet. Thanks to Chuck. 
I'm not that good with the computer but if someone can go to UTube & post up the song about homegrown tomato's that would kick this contest off. Good luck !! Cheaters will be hung. LOL!!


----------



## chuck leaman

The prize is a Father/Son or Daughter South Zone season dove lease. Good luck to all.


----------



## chuck leaman

If you don't dove hunt I can take you duck or goose hunting.


----------



## Rubberback

Wow!! Nice Prize Chuck! Thanks & good luck guys & gals. Lets make this a fun contest. You never know. It seems like every year there's always atleast one monster mater in my patch.


----------



## Mrschasintail

Cool, I need one of mine to start a growing!


----------



## Johnny9

chuck leaman said:


> The prize is a Father/Son or Daughter South Zone season dove lease. Good luck to all.


Chuck, am reading this correct a SEASON DOVE LEASE not a dove hunt ????


----------



## Blue Polaski

I'm in, got a roma that'll push 2lbs.


----------



## Muddskipper

Holy moly .... I can't believe I am just now reading this ....

I think I might have eaten a 2lb er already ..... 

I guess I need to snap some pics 1st ....


----------



## homebrew

well im in, but didnt plant the big ones this year...ill be lucky to get a 
16 oz'r


----------



## StinkBait

Doubt I will win but here is one of my largest so far. I realize I probably can't officially enter with my pics but they are legit. I brought tomatoes in for coworkers today so I had to weigh this one on the postage machine.


----------



## HuntNFishNick

Dang i need to find something to weigh mine. I got 2 that are over 3 lbs probably! Pics will soon follow!


----------



## Meadowlark

chuck leaman said:


> The prize is a Father/Son or Daughter South Zone season dove lease. Good luck to all.


 :brew2: Now that's prize....applause for Chuck!!


----------



## Rubberback

HuntNFishNick said:


> Dang i need to find something to weigh mine. I got 2 that are over 3 lbs probably! Pics will soon follow!


Thats great I've never grown one that big. I don't think I've ever seen one that big.


----------



## Rubberback

This needs to be said before we get started. One entry per person.


----------



## chuck leaman

juan said:


> Chuck, am reading this correct a SEASON DOVE LEASE not a dove hunt ????


You are reading it correct. Its a full season lease. The father/son or daughter covers grandkids and nephews and nieces too.


----------



## Rubberback

chuck leaman said:


> You are reading it correct. Its a full season lease. The father/son or daughter covers grandkids and nephews and nieces too.


Again!! WOW Thanks a lot Chuck you the man. Thats very kind of you. OK , I think this should be a great contest.


----------



## reeltimer

look at that bad boy... there's some other ones that may get bigger than that one

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rubberback

reeltimer said:


> look at that bad boy... there's some other ones that may get bigger than that one
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Nice!!


----------



## Ibtsoom

reeltimer said:


> look at that bad boy... there's some other ones that may get bigger than that one
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Awesome Chris!!


----------



## Law Dog

Nice Tomato?


----------



## chuck leaman

That is one big ugly mater. I don't plant the larger varieties. I prefer the smaller ones since I can a ton of mine.


----------



## reeltimer

chuck leaman said:


> That is one big ugly mater. I don't plant the larger varieties. I prefer the smaller ones since I can a ton of mine.


I decided to try some different heirlooms this year and like them a lot.There is nothing like having a tomato slice as big as a hamburger bun and they make the best BLT's.


----------



## Meadowlark

reeltimer said:


> ...There is nothing like having a tomato slice as big as a hamburger bun and they make the best BLT's.


Add a super sweet 10-15 onion slice as big as that tomato slice and dang, you have some kind of fine eating hamburger.


----------



## Dick Hanks

I like it when my Brandywine get big enough that they overlap all of a slice of toast when making a BLT. The Brandys are very "meaty" at that size and not very many seeds. Flavor is the best of the 7 or 8 varieties that I grow.

These are actually too big to use on hamburger buns!

There is a full size slice of bread under that slice of tomato:


----------



## Ibtsoom

Best I have right now. About 1.25 lbs. I've got a few bigger ones growing that I'm keeping an eye on though.


----------



## mark9199

You guys are growing some nice tomatoes! Nice job.

Sorry to say, this one will blow all y'all's out of the water.
Big Daddy.:birthday2


----------



## Red3Fish

Here is one I grew several years ago....Dang, guess I dont get to enter it here! LOL I think it was 85#.

Later
R3F


----------



## chuck leaman

So who's in front?


----------



## mark9199

chuck leaman said:


> So who's in front?


So far, looks like Ibtsoom at 1.25 lbs. From other pictures, though, there's some biggies out there still to be weighed in. I'm really impressed so far (not with mine LoL).


----------



## Ibtsoom

Ok this is it for me. Just a hair over 2 and 1/8 lbs. we'll call it 2lbs 2oz.


----------



## mark9199

Ibtsoom said:


> Ok this is it for me. Just a hair over 2 and 1/8 lbs. we'll call it 2lbs 2oz.


Man, that's a big'un!

Can you guys share what variety it is that you're weighing in? Thanks!


----------



## Ibtsoom

That one is a "big rainbow" heirloom. There's a few more on there I'm watching but this one looks to be the largest.


----------



## reeltimer

Ibtsoom said:


> That one is a "big rainbow" heirloom. There's a few more on there I'm watching but this one looks to be the largest.


dang is that a lead weight to the right of that tomato..j/k...mannn

you got me beat I'm not even going to show mine

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## Dukman

Wow, how'd I miss this thread.....

Wished I had known earlier and would have planted for big. Got a few coming in that will be nice but very doubtful passing the 2# mark as has already been posted. That's a hugh chunk of red. Very nice prize contribution and what I love about 2cool.

Dealing with blossom drop at the moment.

A few pics...... any consolation prize for cherry tomatoes? LOL


----------



## StinkBait

Dukman beat me to it, I was going to ask if there was a consolation for smallest?  These things are dang good! And the plant these are coming from is a volunteer!


----------



## chuck leaman

Those cherry 100's sure are good eats. So who is in the lead now?


----------



## Dukman

We usually plant 100's but this year we planted Husky cherries and so far I'm not disappointed. Sweet, sweet, sweet, and bountiful. 

I won't be able to approach whats already been posted but something tells me others are not wanting to show their hand too early. LOL


----------



## Dukman

1.4 lbs - Way short of the largest but bigger than I expected. No kitchen scale but a good bathroom scale that measures down to 10ths of lb. Had to stand on it with and without. Not very scientific but not a contender so no biggie.

Just ate one from the same plant and it had to be one of the juicies mater I've had in some time. Great breakfast!


----------



## chuck leaman

Can we declare a winner yet?


----------



## HuntNFishNick

Waited to make sure i didn't get any bigger ones so i didn't enter multiple times so here's the biggest we got this year.
1 lb 14 oz


----------



## kyle2601

That is one butt ugly tomato. I this takes place again next year because I have a secret weapon I am going to try next year.


----------



## HuntNFishNick

Kyle, no doubt. I told my old man that this year would be the last year for those. Their more trouble then what there worth and they caused our Tomato Cage to fall down and we tied and retied to many times this yr!


----------



## chuck leaman

Have we declared a winner?


----------



## Ibtsoom

I forgot all about this.. I think I took myself out of the running by posting twice. When I read back through the thread I noticed that we could only enter once and my first one entered was smaller than some of the other guys. Oh we'll, live and learn.


----------



## Dick Hanks

Soooo.... Even if it can't be a winner, we would still like to see it.

Picture time.


----------



## Ibtsoom

Dick Hanks said:


> Soooo.... Even if it can't be a winner, we would still like to see it.
> 
> Picture time.


Post no 30 in this thread is the big one i had. Little over 2 lbs.


----------



## HuntNFishNick

Does that mean i take it?


----------



## Dick Hanks

Did reeltimer ever get his weight from the tomato in post #17 ?


----------



## Ibtsoom

Dick Hanks said:


> Did reeltimer ever get his weight from the tomato in post #17 ?


Not that I know of - he grew some nice ones this year though.


----------



## SwampRat

That's a big 'mater.... Ugly too. Wins in both categories.

Can't wait until next year.


----------



## reeltimer

Dick Hanks said:


> Did reeltimer ever get his weight from the tomato in post #17 ?


I didn't put a weight up because the other thing my kids like to hunt for are the phone or the mouse...good luck 

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## Buckerup

We didn't raise a contender this year, but watch out next year! Thanks to Chuck for his donation of the Great prize!


----------



## Dick Hanks

Looks like the biggest that I'll get this year is the 1# 14 oz mater on the right. the one on the left with several bites out of it weighed 1# 11 oz after the bites were taken out. Several deer managed to break through my deer fence last night. It's been really dry and I think they hit the tomatoes for the water in them.










I picked 7 tomatoes today that were over 1.5 #s. Six of these were from Burpee's "Super Steak" seed and the other one was a "Pink Brandywine".

I didn't mind the deer damage on the tomatoes so much because I have a lot of them. What they did to my young Cherry, Plum, and Apple trees hurt to the bone. 
Bow season opens in 22 days in Minnesota.


----------



## Dick Hanks

Dick Hanks said:


> Looks like the biggest that I'll get this year is the 1# 14 oz mater on the right. the one on the left with several bites out of it weighed 1# 11 oz after the bites were taken out. Several deer managed to break through my deer fence last night. It's been really dry and I think they hit the tomatoes for the water in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked 7 tomatoes today that were over 1.5 #s. Six of these were from Burpee's "Super Steak" seed and the other one was a "Pink Brandywine".
> 
> I didn't mind the deer damage on the tomatoes so much because I have a lot of them. What they did to my young Cherry, Plum, and Apple trees hurt to the bone.
> Bow season opens in 22 days in Minnesota.


I had some pictures from a trail camera of the deer that chewed up my trees. Didn't get any of them during bow season, but rifle season opened on Saturday. Got a field dressed 130# doe yesterday. Her profile sure looked like one of the mug shots that I have. I only get to shoot one more. That won't make much of a dent in the population.


----------

